# can anyone please identify this guy for me?



## Batagur (Sep 16, 2015)

Not my animal, but took this photo from another collection. 



Thanks,


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Aside from a dna comparison, there is no definite means of identifying a dart frog without other info.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

We could take guesses (doesn't look much like anything I'm real familiar with), but Dane is absolutely correct. What does the owner have to say about it? Any idea where it was purchased?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like a leuc/auratus hybrid. Gots some nice blue feet.


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree with hypostatic. Looks Leuc X Auratus x-breed. Sucks.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like Tinctorius x leuc, or Tinctorius x auratus


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> Tinctorius x auratus


My guess as well.

JBear


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Pretty cool looking frog as long as it's not allowed to breed


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Looks to me like a very poor picture of a Columbian D. auratus. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm no expert, but it looks almost like someone has crossed a blue foot leuc with an auratus. If it is a hybrid, I hope the owner doesn't breed it. If that is not a hybrid, I would be curious to know its name, too.


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

Defiantly a hybrid.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Chuck, body pattern, yes I could almost agree, but I've never seen a columbian auratus with blue netting in its front/back feet. Definetly 1/2 Tinc of some locale.



chuckpowell said:


> Looks to me like a very poor picture of a Columbian D. auratus.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dfw?????????


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

pdfCrazy said:


> Chuck, body pattern, yes I could almost agree, but I've never seen a columbian auratus with blue netting in its front/back feet. Definetly 1/2 Tinc of some locale.


Agreed here, also, the shape of the frog is very tinctorius-like. truncatus/auratus have a very different shape. However, the minty yellow pigmentation does strongly suggest auratus/truncatus involved in there.


----------

